# What's old is new again!



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

This is a picture from a book from 1922. Pigeon house plans and fixtures Edwin Joseph and Wesley Dietz
The book is free in public domain. It can be found on Google Books.











This looks an awful lot like what Shadybug and I talked about a few months ago.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Wayne Its close, but mine had a roof over the aviary slanting from front to back and doors in the front of each loft.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Good ideas never die. I think ultimately-years from now- mine will end up with a big flyway connecting it to another loft- if I find that I "need" another loft. Regardless, it is set up to expand to include a flyway for the prisoners off the far wall.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I really like it.. you can see the birds so well..


----------

